# 1st Trip in 2 years



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Well earlier this year my Grandfather gave me his boat along with his trolling motor, oystering equipment and his floundering setup. I have not been floundering in the last 2 years and decided last night I would give it a go. Me and Mulat Mayor left out at dark and stopped at our first spot shortly afterwards. Bay was pretty muddy except right at the shoreline and the south and southwest wind didn't lay down like we wanted. We did however manage to get these 5 and were back at the dock at 11:00 last night. I believe a fresh flounder filet will meet the grease this evening.


----------



## travis241989 (May 22, 2010)

Good Job! I got a question. Im not a pro at it but it cant e to hard. I have been "looking" for flounder twice and i havent seen a single one. Whys that? I have even gone to a really good spot and still didnt see any. Where u suppose to look? Thanks if u can help me


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You don't really need to be looking for the fish itself.They buryup in the sand so you only see a faint outline sometimes and a pronounced outline at other times depending on their feeding habit at the time and how long they have been bedded there. When they are buried deep alot of times you can only see the eyes and a little of the mouth area clearly. I would suggest you google floundering and look at some of the real time video when they pan in on the flounder before gigging and it will give you a better understanding of how they look when buried up. Hope this helps and I'm sure some of the others will have some more suggestions for you.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

The best way I can describe is that the sand looks like a kid drew an outline of one in the sand. You will know it when you see it for sure for the first time, after stabbing about a gazillion shells and rocks for good measure.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl02_lblFullMessage">I have even gone to a really good spot and still didnt see any.


HeHe.....Who told you it was a good spot?



> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl02_lblFullMessage">They buryup in the sand so you only see a faint outline


While this is true, I've seen them bed on dead grass too. Think they are camoed up in the sand, you should try and see them on that grass. Ha! You must move real slow to spot them.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Just be patient my friend, the more you go the better you will get at spotting them. These fish can adapt to whatever bottom color they are in.
Sometimes, the harder you look the harder it is to see them. 
I feel that I have a pretty good eye at spotting them but I still get skunked from time to time.

Bowdiddly


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats What I m Talking About!!


----------

